# slime coat



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

so after a few years of being together in my tank one of my bigger plecos decided it was time to start sucking on my florida gar  it looks pretty bad! im just wondering what i should do?


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

well now that he has the taste he is not going to stop so he neads a new home . just like plecos with discus you will see some nasty hicky's on them once they get the tatse for it ,


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

yeah i know, i took him out of the tank


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

too little too late  gar is gone!


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

so not impressed


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your loss


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

yeah it sucks


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

it was pushing 16"


----------

